# Sources: Rockets bringing in D-Leaguer Alexander Johnson



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Houston Rockets are bringing in D-League forward Alexander Johnson for a tryout this week and are expected to sign Johnson for the rest of the season, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Barring a workout snag, Johnson's deal would likely include a non-guaranteed team option for next season as well, meaning he'd have the chance to play for the Rockets' summer-league team and the opportunity to make Houston's roster in training camp next October.
> 
> Johnson was drafted by the Indiana Pacers with the 45th overall pick in the 2006 NBA draft and has played parts of two seasons with the Memphis Grizzlies and Miami Heat. He was named D-League Player of the Month for March after the 6-foot-9 forward averaged 24.5 points and 10.9 rebounds while shooting 60 percent from the floor in 11 games last month for the Sioux Falls Skyforce.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/14747/sources-rockets-bringing-in-d-leaguer-alexander-johnson


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Might as well give the guy a shot you never know...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I didn't want to make another thread...



> *Houston Rockets could be another choice for Sofoklis Schorsanitis*
> 
> The Houston Rockets are interested in the Greek center Sofoklis Schorsanitis, according to the media from Greece. Scouts from the Rockets has watched some games of the Olympiakos player, and could try to sign him. The NBA rights of the 24-year-old player are owned by Los Angeles Clippers, so Houston would have to negociate with the Californian franchise for Schorsanitis.


http://thehoopsmarket.blogspot.com/2010/04/houston-rockets-could-be-another-choice.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ahh yes, the next Greek Tmac?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Greek Shaq you mean.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Ahh yes, the next Greek Tmac?


I think he's closer to Eddy Curry


----------

